# "My star" term of endearment



## jqtrotter

Hello everyone,

I was told that "moya zvezda" can be a term of endearment that means "my star". Is that accurate? If not, can you tell me what would be?

Thank you!


----------



## gvozd

Well... I presume it can be a term of endearment. But, to be honest, I've never heard that somebody used the expression like that. I can offer more popular expressions.

Дорого́й мой/дорога́я моя́
Родно́й мой/родна́я моя́

More jokingly:

Ры́бка моя́
Пу́псик мой
За́йка мой
Сла́дкий мой/сла́дкая моя́

It depends only on your fantasy.


----------



## Sempra

Yes? wнy not? "Звезда моя,почему Вы целуетесь?"


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> Yes? wнy not? "Звезда моя,почему Вы целуетесь?"



It looks like ironical reproach, not endearment.


----------



## Sempra

No?It just a little obsolete.It is ф quotes from film "Гардемарины,вперёд!"


----------



## morzh

Let's put it this way: in TODAY's language it dos not work as an endearment term, being ironic. You don't want to use obsolete forms in this situation - the effect may be just the opposite of what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Explorer41

jqtrotter said:


> If not, can you tell me what would be?
> 
> Thank you!


"Звёздочка моя" was my very first thought once I did read the title of the discussion. I see nothing incorrect in it.

Well, maybe I miss something in the English phrase, but "мой пупсик" seems to have nothing to do with it. "Пупсик" is almost rough, though fascinating; too "physical" and even nauseous (in a "good" sense, though). Too far from the stars and too close to the earth.

As for "звезда моя", I totally agree, it's too ceremonial and most likely has only a little to do with the original English phrase. But Russian is well known for its plenty of diminutive suffixes, so I think we can find the expression, which preserves most of the original meaning and the original connotations.


----------



## Albertovna

Explorer, I am with you.
We have a song: "Звёздочка моя ясная, как ты от меня далека..." (the beloved of the lyrical hero is affectionately called "звёздочка").
Also, *я́сочка, я́сынька* (from the word "ясный" in the meaning _bright_). I recalled this by association with stars. This word is obsolete and folksy, but so cute that I can imagine myself using it, especially with small children.


----------



## YKYPEH

"Звёздочка ты моя ясная..." is widely used nowadays.


----------



## gvozd

YKYPEH said:


> "Звёздочка ты моя ясная..." is widely used nowadays.



Че, правда?


----------



## YKYPEH

Да встречается с той же частотой, что и солнышко, зайчик и остальная хрень.


----------



## Syline

YKYPEH said:


> Да встречается с той же частотой, что и солнышко, зайчик и остальная хрень.


Крайне сомнительное утверждение.


----------



## Albertovna

YKYPEH said:


> Да встречается с той же частотой, что и солнышко, зайчик и остальная хрень.


 Если в песнях/стихах, то да, особенно в применении к женщинам, девушкам. В речи не так часто.


----------



## Explorer41

YKYPEH said:


> "Звёздочка ты моя ясная..." is widely used nowadays.


Of course not!  There's need to differentiate between the word "звёздочка" itself and its use in concrete phrases.

It would be stupid to speak rythmically. It would be even more stupid to make citations like this in the everyday speech. That's why exactly such saying, I presume, is not used.

As for "звёздочка", I agree with Albertovna, the shade and "social status" of this word is similar to that of "ясонька" (though I think, "звёздочка" is more usual). Anyway, the question was whether there exists a "star term" of endearment in Russian. The answer is: yes, it does. There are even other terms of the same kind, like "звездиночка", "звёздонька" etc — we have a good "toolbox" of diminutive suffixes. The main point is that these words do exist and are natural in contemporary Russian. We also explained that this term is exactly that — a "skylike" term, and as such is not used very widely, but used, and has "skylike" connotations. "Obsolete"*, kind and poetic words sometimes happen to be very beautiful, that's why we may sometimes use them.

* By the way, I doubt "звёздочка" was sometime used very-very widely. Fortunately, we often prefer to look at the Earth... As for "ясонька", it is indeed obsolete, without any quotes around the word "obsolete".


----------



## YKYPEH

If the word is used in contemporary poetry and prose, it is indeed being "used" in the language, contrary to your claim that it is not.


----------



## Explorer41

YKYPEH said:


> If the word is used in contemporary poetry and prose, it is indeed being "used" in the language, contrary to your claim that it is not.



I don't know what are you speaking about. Particularly, I don't understand whom you are objecting.
1). Nobody told here that the word isn't used in the language. There was no such claim. We all said it is used in speech.
2). Probably you meant that somebody said that this word is widely used in contemporary songs in poetry. Well, Albertovna indeed said that, so I guessed you objected her, right? In this case you need to quote the statement you are responding to, because by default it is understood that a post is either a response to the original question or a response to the message above.
3). Also, I'll repeat myself, for the case it was the issue: there's the need to differentiate between the citation "звёздочка ты моя ясная" (which belongs to a particular song and is not used widely as a language expression, I think) and the word "звёздочка" (which is used in the common language, to my mind); I don't know about contemporary songs and prose, but in spoken Russian language it may be naturally used, therefore, it is used).


----------

